# Html --> Pdf



## MrPHP (18. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

Ich habe (natürlich) eine Frage!  

Und zwar habe ich ein kleines CMS geschrieben wo der Text komplett als html in der DB gespeichert wird. Ich möchte nun diese "Datei", oder besser Seite, als pdf exportieren. Und zwar soll diese dann auch genauso aussehen wie als html (mit Hintergrund, Schriftfarbe u.s.w.).

Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich das am einfachten machen kann?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## Tim C. (18. Dezember 2003)

Ich kann dir zwar keinen genauen Ablauf nennen, aber zieh dir mal folgendes rein

http://de.php.net/pdf


----------



## MrPHP (18. Dezember 2003)

Wow! Das ging ja schnell!


----------



## Tim C. (18. Dezember 2003)

Tja so sind wir nunmal 
Zumindest in Spitzenzeiten gehts im PHP Forum recht flott, wenn die Probleme nicht zu ausgefallen sind.
Man darf sich nur nicht zu sehr daran gewöhnen und dann enttäuscht sein, wenns mal nicht binnen 5 Minuten funktioniert


----------



## Vaio82 (18. Dezember 2003)

Hallo....

das wird dir sicher helfen.. ) 

Schöne Grüße,
Claus


----------

